# SHOP-FAKE !!!! www.1a-erotik-discount.eu



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2010)

hallo miteinander 
-und danke, dass hier die möglichkeit gegeben wird, zu warnen:


1a-erotik-discount.*eu*  ist zu 99% ein betrügerischer FAKE.

(*NICHT* 1a-erotik-discount.*de*   ist gemeint)

geld wandert per IBAN nach portugal - ware kommt niemals an.

bestätigungs-email für geldeingang/versand danach funkstille.

natürlich geht es um einen freund, der da was bestellt hat


----------



## Gast2010 (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: SHOP-FAKE !!!! http://www.1a-erotik-discount.eu*

Kann ich bestätigen
Ich warte seit drei Wochen auf eine Lieferung bzw. auf Antworten per Email.

Hab gott sei dank nur per NAchnahme bestllt.

ALSO FINGER WEG !!!

1a-erotik-discount.*eu*


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: SHOP-FAKE !!!! http://www.1a-erotik-discount.eu*

Wir haben die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.

Das Geld ist in Portugal verschwunden und die Ware kam auch nicht.

Der Shop (1a-erotik-discount.*eu*) ist inzwischen auch im Netz verschwunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: SHOP-FAKE !!!! http://www.1a-erotik-discount.eu*

ja, ich bin auch draufreingefallen und es war nicxht wenig geld da ich als zwischenhändler die produkte weiter verkaufe....und nun? einfach pech gehabt?
wer kann helfen
danke
lg
sandra


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: SHOP-FAKE !!!! http://www.1a-erotik-discount.eu*

Hallo zusammen!

Ihr könnt Euch an die Polizei in Portugal wenden und Anzeige gegen den Kontoinhaber erstatten. Ebenso könnt Ihr Kontakt zu der Bank in Portugal aufnehmen. Vielleicht kann man noch etwas Geld aufhalten. Aber der Kontoinhaber ist vermutlich ein "Finanzagent", der Euer Geld per Western Union an den Betrüger weitergeleitet hat, daher bestehen wenig Aussichten auf vollständige Rückzahlung.

Nebelwolf

_* Modinfo: Werbepostings entfernt, Thread geschlossen. *_


----------

